# age old question ford or chevy truck



## trouble (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi folks
I have been looking at Chevy z71 siverado and ford F150 2 wheel drive 4 door. Would love to hear for folks who have these vehicles. I have been looking at 2005 to2007 as they have the better rear seat confirgeration. I want a truck that will last a whiile. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

I have an 06 f-150 4wd with 65k and no problems. the only reason I would change is to get a 250 or 350.


----------



## Zman1001 (Oct 15, 2009)

Either one will be fine. My personal preference is Chevy or GMC, but that is only because I am a GM fan. I would much rather trust Howie Long in his commercials, than Mike from Dirty Jobs. The way it sounds, I think he gets in every Ford after he is finished filming one of the Dirty Jobs programs.......just kidding....


----------



## Jim Scarborough (May 5, 2007)

trouble said:


> Hi folks
> I want a truck that will last a while.


Then look at a Toyota Tundra.


----------



## WaterDogRem (Mar 13, 2009)

If you want something that will last longer, you'd be best to look at heavy dutys (250/350 or 2500/3500). The HDs are tested to higher durability stds by the OEMs.


----------



## DDRetrievers (Jun 20, 2006)

I have always been a GM fan and would buy another in a heatbeat, my last one lasted for over 250,xxx miles with no issues before I sold it. I currently have a 2004 Ford F150 Supercrew FX4 that has a little over 170,xxx miles on it with zero issues.. So I guess I am saying you will be ok with either one, Ford or Chev.


----------



## Kasomor (Nov 29, 2008)

trouble said:


> Hi folks
> I have been looking at Chevy z71 siverado and ford F150 2 wheel drive 4 door. Would love to hear for folks who have these vehicles. I have been looking at 2005 to2007 as they have the better rear seat confirgeration. I want a truck that will last a whiile. Thanks in advance.


I owned a Chevy Silverado 2 wheel drive. I'll buy one again but I'll be going with a 4 wheel drive, thank you very much. Slide into fence posts on basically flat ground a number of times because of no traction also got stuck a couple of times on flat mushy ground for the same reason.

We hunt with a Ford F150 4 wheel drive. Some of the places we have gone into, I would NOT even dream it with a 2 wheel drive.

Depending on what you intend to do with your truck, I'd pick a 4 wheel drive.


----------



## Robbie Coleman (Sep 10, 2009)

Agree with Jim, Look at the Tundra.


----------



## Tom Conner (May 20, 2005)

Take a look at all of those trucks, Ford, Chevrolet, Dodge and Toyota and take the time to really drive one. See what fits, and then spec out what extras you want. You can then either ask for a dealer to bid on a truck built to your specs or shop for the best price available- look for deep discounts / rebates. Some dealers were offering $10,000 + off MSRP. I've owned many a Ford, Chevrolet and Dodge truck over the years. You can find fault in any of them. My present truck is a 2005 Dodge 2500 Quad Cab diesel with 135,000 miles showing... more hours on the motor if you add in idle time. Great truck all around except for the poor paint finish, and tinny sheet metal. Good luck. Love your avatar.


----------



## dc73nova (Oct 4, 2009)

The one thing that hasn't been mentioned is gas mileage. I've owned both and asked many others that own similar trucks what kind of mileage theirs get, and seems like the Chevy always beats out the others. As far as I'm concerned the Chevy's have more power as well. I'm driving a '08 F150 with the 5.4 liter now and does OK on gas 16-17 MPG, but its only 2wd and doesn't have near the power the last Chevy with 5.3 liter. Chevy rode better as well, although I did have more warranty problems than with the Ford. Just my opinion, with gas prices fluxuating the way they are I'd take a hard look at which truck is most economical.

Darryl


----------



## Bklk (Aug 3, 2008)

I have a 2004 2500 HD Silverado with a Duramax Diesel with 216,000 miles and it runs like a scalded dog. These engines have been known to get over 500,000 miles on them and still run like a clock.


----------



## dnf777 (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm a GMC guy, but admit that a '92 F-150 I had in Texas was one helluva durable truck. Bought it with 176k, and sold it for $500 more than I paid with 224,000 miles, and it ran great. The A/C still worked too!


----------



## Vance Ertel (Apr 8, 2009)

Zman1001 said:


> Either one will be fine. My personal preference is Chevy or GMC, but that is only because I am a GM fan. I would much rather trust Howie Long in his commercials, than Mike from Dirty Jobs. The way it sounds, I think he gets in every Ford after he is finished filming one of the Dirty Jobs programs.......just kidding....


I got a '10 F150 4x4 with the "man step" not too long ago. It's a tough jump into the back of that truck and I'm in my 20s! I haven't used the step part yet, but I use the handle everyday. It may be somewhat emasculating to use, but it sure beats falling down like an old dog after not clearing the tailgate 

The fit-and-finish on the truck is excellent. It gets the the 14/18 mpgs stated on the sticker. The capless fuel tank is horrible, it overflows easily. 

As someone said before, look into the factory rebates. Most '10 F150s go for about $8500-$9000 off sticker plus the chrome package gets discounted further. Look on Edmunds.com, the F150 is the #1 "Cheaper New than Used."


----------



## doubledown (Dec 28, 2008)

I had a 2001 Z71, great truck. Never had a problem with it. Bought a new 2005 F150 SuperCrew 4x4 loaded under the family plan. Loved it too. It was a little bit of a pig on acceleration though. Had a Nissan Armada for 6 mos. AWESOME motor and transmission. Blew the other two away for power but the squeaks, moans, and warping brakes caused me to sell it and vow never to buy another Nissan. Now I have a 2007 Expedition. Same motor as my 05 F150 but they added a gear in the transmission. According to Road and Track, it picked up a second and a half 0-60 which to me translates into much more drivability in traffic and tows ALOT better on the highway. I love it. I'm sure the newer F150s that have the newer transmissions are just as nice. I don't think you can go wrong with either. Chevy, Ford...they both have their die hard fans but truth be told, they are both very nice trucks that are great to live with. Do some test drives, pick one, and enjoy.


----------



## TN_LAB (Jul 26, 2008)

Vance Ertel said:


> I got a '10 F150 4x4 "


I'll be real jealous if you tell me it's got an extended or crew cab.

I'm no expert on trucks (haven't driven a new one in decades), but I do like the way those Fords look.

If you must ask, I drive a Dodge Ram (got a steal of a deal on a used one and it's working out just fine).


----------



## Vance Ertel (Apr 8, 2009)

TN_LAB said:


> I'll be real jealous if you tell me it's got an extended or crew cab.
> 
> I'm no expert on trucks (haven't driven a new one in decades), but I do like the way those Fords look.
> 
> If you must ask, I drive a Dodge Ram (got a steal of a deal on a used one and it's working out just fine).


It's a crew cab. Parked next to my friend's '06 crewcab F-250, its about the same overall length from the front of the cab to the tailgate. The 150 gives up 6" in bed length buts its added to the back seat. The rear seat folds neatly and the floor is flat which amounts to a lot of storage space. I was able to fit in sideways a 36" plastic Varikennel behind the drivers seat without scratching anything. I don't like how the bottom of the seats are finished it carpet, plastic or metal bottoms like older models would be better. 

I had an '02 Explorer which was one of the earlier models of the 5-speed auto. Whenever I put my foot it, the tranny seemed confused. The f150 has a 6-speed auto which also has the same feel at times. I'm sure its needed to get the MPG to a reasonable level with all that power.


----------



## txrancher (Aug 19, 2004)

Get the Ford, I'm not so happy with my 2006 Chevrolet. Only 55,000 miles and sure would like to get rid of it. I will be going to Ford from now on just because I can't stand the idea of driving (GMC) Government Made Car.


----------



## D Beard (Jan 3, 2003)

and hope your Chevy 4WD doesnt need the encoder motor replaced.

google search that issue and you'll see alot of issues without a recall.


----------



## Cowtown (Oct 3, 2009)

Monty Willis said:


> I will be going to Ford from now on just because I can't stand the idea of driving (GMC) Government Made Car.


Same here....no Obama cars or trucks for this Texan (and I loved my Suburban and Yukon).


----------



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

Cowtown said:


> Same here....no Obama cars or trucks for this Texan (and I loved my Suburban and Yukon).


So what ya gonna buy when Ford comes back and asks for government assistance?????


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Monty Willis said:


> Get the Ford, I'm not so happy with my 2006 Chevrolet. Only 55,000 miles and sure would like to get rid of it. I will be going to Ford from now on just because I can't stand the idea of driving (GMC) Government Made Car.


Amen, I'll never buy another GM for that very reason. Fords from here on out...


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

My last 3 have been Chevy SUV's. THis time I traded up to a 2007 Toyota Tundra 4x4!
With the 5.7 V8 (381 HP), it makes getting on the interstate FUN!


----------



## Mossy835 (Feb 6, 2010)

Ford Crew Cab - can't go wrong.


----------



## Nic_Edlund (Feb 16, 2010)

I like GM, of course that is what my dad drives as well probably why I like and drive them. Have never had much trouble.


----------



## Vance Ertel (Apr 8, 2009)

Vance Ertel said:


> I had an '02 Explorer which was one of the earlier models of the 5-speed auto. Whenever I put my foot it, the tranny seemed confused. The f150 has a 6-speed auto which also has the same feel at times. I'm sure its needed to get the MPG to a reasonable level with all that power.


The transmission in my truck really got on my nerves. The shifts were hard and bogged down. My fuel mileage suffered also; I averaged 11mpg (mostly city) for several tanks of gas. That has all changed. Ford came out with a new transmission flash which cures 99% of the problems. My fuel mileage is closer to the 14mpg that I got when the truck was new and listed on the window sticker. The catch is Ford does not notify owners of the fix. I even called a local dealership asking for the fix and they played dumb. Luckily a friend-of-a-friend is a service manager at a dealership who got it done in about an hour.


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

I had transmission problems with the only Chevy I ever owned. My last F150 4 x 4 had 200K miles on it when Katrina flooded it. My present F150 4 x4 has 180K, and has never missed a lick. My only complaint is the 2 section spark plugs that break if you try to remove them, but I have replaced them with solid plugs now. My next truck will be a Ford based on my results with my last two vehicles.


----------



## JustinS (May 17, 2009)

I had a 2006 ford 150 that ran great until I pulled a utility trailer with my 4 wheeler on it long distances then the tranny would shift hard


----------



## Rob DeHaven (Jan 6, 2003)

they all have good and bad and it really comes down to the individual auto. i have owned gm and ford and have no real complaints with any.


----------



## DSO (Dec 27, 2005)

I have a 06 super cab 4x4 with the Triton 5.4 ltr V8 and tow package. I love the truck and have had no problems to date (only about 48k on it) But I will say that sucker is "thirsty" getting about 12 mpg around town and about 15 mpg highway. That might have something to do with the tow package though. I believe it is geared lower than the regular F150.

Danny


----------

